# Sony VPL-HW45ES projector Replacement bulb



## kss99 (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but i got the replace bulb/filter today and wanted to know the best option for purchasing a replacement bulb for my Sony VPL-HW45ES projector. The Sony bulb's are around $450-499 ($499 on the Sony site), but i saw some replacement bulbs on Amazon.ca.

While doing a google search. i found a lot of Sony LMP-H210 Projector Lamp with Modules, but its not always clear which are actual sony products, as some say it is a genuine Sony OEM LMP-H210 Projector bulb, but not an actual Sony product. These other replacement LMP-H210 units are between $100-250, so considerably less expensive.

On the sony site, it says the bulb comes with a air filter, however, on amazon.ca and other sites, it doesn't look like the air filters includes, however, i did find air filters for the projector on Amazon.ca for around $55 - still a lot less purchasing the lamp and filter separately on Amazon than from Sony.

Any body have experience with replacing the original bulb and filter?

Is it better to buy the actual Sony, or are any of the following good replacements:
1. Sony LMP-H210 Projector Housing with Genuine Original OEM Bulb (not sure if this is actual Sony, or another manufacturer)
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B06ZYN6BF9/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=AF5H71XS8L6EK&psc=1

2. AuraBeam Professional Replacement Lamp for Sony LMP-H210 with Housing (Powered by Philips)
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07F7K7VXM...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

3. Araca LMP-H210 Projector Lamp with Housing for Sony VPL-HW45ES HW65ES HW45EW Projector
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07QYDZ6B3...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

4. Sony LMP-H210 Projector Lamp with Module
https://www.myprojectorlamps.ca/projector-bulbs/Sony/LMP-H210.html


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

I use Projector Lamp Experts Platinum bulbs which come with a one-year warranty. I've got several thousand hours on the current lamp and although I got the message the lamp is still very bright on eco mode.


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I have your projector's predecessor, a Sony VPL-HW40ES projector.


----------



## kss99 (Sep 9, 2019)

73shark said:


> Forgot to mention that I have your projector's predecessor, a Sony VPL-HW40ES projector.


Thanks for the replies! Did you change your air filter as well, or just the bulb?


----------



## 73shark (Jul 12, 2014)

Just the bulb. My filter is a piece of foam that's about 2" by 5" by 1/4 inch thick. I just take it off and clean it periodically.


----------

